

Dear Government, Here's a sneak peek at my private data - sfvaronis
http://blog.varonis.com/the-ecpa-puts-your-cloud-data-at-risk/
According to the ECPA, data stored on a third-party server (e.g., Dropbox, Gmail, Evernote) that is more than 180 days old can be accessed by the government without the need for a warrant.
======
agreenjay
Bad year for privacy ... FISA and now Congress drops the ball on EPCA reforms

